# Watch the Chunderboy get worked.



## waynechorter (Oct 10, 2003)

Check out the new video from Ology productions to see the chunderboy in his element (upside down in big verticle)! For a trailer check out
ologyproductions.com


----------



## HINDS (Oct 14, 2003)

*I have seen it too many times in person*

:wink: How is durango for you Waynechorter? Snowpack is looking stout. Where the hell has chunder been? Does school work in Boulder take priority over his comical rants on the buzz? When is that new site going to be up and running?


----------



## Chunderboy (Oct 14, 2003)

First off brahs, let me set the record straight-I am not in school-the Chunderboy believes that education is lame and that street smarts and an innate ability to hustle is all one needs to make it in the game called life! As far as the vile accusation that suggests that I am living in Boulder- you choads have got to be kidding- while many a Frontranger would like to count the mighty Chunderboy as part of their' flock the fact remains that I "have never, and will never live below 6,000 feet!" As far as that video of me getting throttled- all I can say to Mr Chorter is "What the [email protected]?" That Four Corners lovin' douche bag asked me to supply some carnage for his lame ass vid- so I blew some lines on purpose just to help sell the thing- and this is how he chooses to repay me- You should be ashamed of yourself brah! For those of you who want the Chunder-update-all I can say is life here in the Alpes is good- even if Vin Diesel can be a bit of a biatch from time to time-I mean why the hell should I have to unload the dishwasher when we all know the bulk of the crap in there is Vin's mess? If you ask me the success of XXX has gone straight to his head- still the use of his time share has proved a godsend for the Chunder-posse who have created quite a stir among the local French biatches, not to mention throwing down lines that would make even Scott Schmidt crap his day-glow Noth Face ******- So to all you playa' hatters out there- y'all can keep on hattin' and to all my brahs out there- y'all keep playin'- I'll be back for the run-off- Chunder-posse for life! Oh yeah.. I almost forgot- I got my website up and running- there are some pics of Vin and myself in Tahoe (Palmer's 40th B-day Party), and Hasselhoff and myself backstage in Dusseldorf- just some of the highlights of the life of a playa'- check it out- the revolution has begun! www.gobacktothefrontrange.com


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Chunderboy, your web site kicks ass! 

Long live Dexter Ruteki!!


----------



## mprobst (Oct 13, 2003)

I enjoy reading chunderboys posts and missed the humor over the winter, but? has anyone done a whois lookup on chunderboys domain? it is registered to chunderboy with an address in boulder. here is the info cut and pasted from network solutions.







The data contained in Go Daddy Software, Inc.'s WhoIs database,
while believed by the company to be reliable, is provided "as is"
with no guarantee or warranties regarding its accuracy. This
information is provided for the sole purpose of assisting you
in obtaining information about domain name registration records.
Any use of this data for any other purpose is expressly forbidden without the prior written
permission of Go Daddy Software, Inc. By submitting an inquiry,
you agree to these terms of usage and limitations of warranty. In particular,
you agree not to use this data to allow, enable, or otherwise make possible,
dissemination or collection of this data, in part or in its entirety, for any
purpose, such as the transmission of unsolicited advertising and
and solicitations of any kind, including spam. You further agree
not to use this data to enable high volume, automated or robotic electronic
processes designed to collect or compile this data for any purpose,
including mining this data for your own personal or commercial purposes. 

Please note: the registrant of the domain name is specified
in the "registrant" field. In most cases, Go Daddy Software, Inc. 
is not the registrant of domain names listed in this database.


Registrant:
Chunderboy Productions
1404 Wonderview Crt
Boulder, Colorado 80303
United States

Registered through: GoDaddy.com
Domain Name: GOBACKTOTHEFRONTRANGE.COM
Created on: 24-Jan-04
Expires on: 24-Jan-06
Last Updated on: 26-Jan-04

Administrative Contact:
sullivan, Chunderboy [email protected]
Chunderboy Productions
1404 Wonderview Crt
Boulder, Colorado 80303
United States
(303) 413-8113 Fax -- 
Technical Contact:
sullivan, Chunderboy [email protected]
Chunderboy Productions
1404 Wonderview Crt
Boulder, Colorado 80303
United States
(303) 413-8113 Fax -- 

Domain servers in listed order:
NS1.NETFIRMS.COM
NS2.NETFIRMS.COM

The previous information has been obtained either directly from the
registrant or a registrar of the domain name other than Network Solutions.
Network Solutions, therefore, does not guarantee its accuracy or completeness.

 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Welcome back to Home on the (Front) Range, Chunder. Your website's a scream - I laughed my ass off!

--A


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Hmmm....I lived in Colorado Springs for 6 years...on the Front Range...at 6,800 feet. 

Gotta love the WHOIS.


----------



## Brent (Oct 23, 2003)

*Laughed My Ass Off!*

Holy shit, great site Chunderboy! Keep it up.

Check out http://www.americaforsale.org for more about the "real dick."


----------



## splatshot96 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Political Bull%#&**

I could have sworn this was a kayking forum and not a political one--oh well. Yeh, I agree with the chunderboy that the car train up into the mountains is annoying and the influx of "non-coloradoans" ruining the mountains drives me crazy, but as a lifetime colorado resident that lives on the front range, what you say is ridiculous. Some of us do things other than ski all winter and kayak all summer and live in the back of our car. With the political views you and Brent have expressed I have a great idea. MOVE TO CANADA!!! They have a wonderful social policy and for two knucklehead socialists like yourself, you'll love the lack of choice and super government making the choices for you that it offers. And as a plus, you'll have all the isolation you need to be happy. I just don't get all you liberals and your rhetoric. Where were the complaints when Bill Clinton promised to make the government bigger and yet cost 3 million lost government jobs with his military cuts. Where was the bitching when he bombed the hell out of Kosovo for no more reason than Milosevich was killing his own people. With your criticism of the Iraqi war and the genocide there, I wouldn't think that you would care about that kind of thing. I'm really just tired of all the Bush bashing (even though I don't fully agree with all the things he's done) by you harcore liberals when not once have I ever heard any ideas come out of your mouths (including John Kerry's) about what you would do differently. Your intelligence int he politcal arena carries as far as "war is bad" and "deficits are bad". Get a life, get an education and then start trying to influence people using something other than shear hatred to fuel your cause. You really embarass yourselves when you make rash statements without common sense and facts--I'm mostly talking about your website and its links (FOXNEWS lies because they tell both sides and don't spend all their time bashing Bush). If you would like to respond, I would be happy to discuss this further--despite the fact that this is a kayaking website.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

*?????*

That's certainly a ton of political spray for a response that's supposed to speak to the fact that this is a paddling website. Havin' it both ways, are we? Laughable. 

I guess we STILL need the water to start a-flowin'. Don't worry, winter's almost over... :lol:


----------



## splatshot96 (Mar 7, 2004)

*sorry*

yeh, I know. I just couldn't help myself. That's why I put the oh well line at the top.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

slapshot----wow, that was an impressive display of tolerance, caring, and knowledge. All of which the right are so well known for. You talk about getting educated, read Samantha Power's book "A Problem From Hell" on genocide (look at which Presidencies and Congresses did what including Clinton and she won a pulitzer prize for this piece). Then try getting choices of prescription drugs here vs. Canada. And guess what, this wonderful country that you so blindly defend was built on socialist programs such as the "1st and 2nd New Deals", "Great Society" and only over the last 25 or so years has ignorance been so heightened on both sides of the isle to think that Free Trade and privatization are going to be successful in the long run. Open an economics text and see if your mind doesn't quickly change. Truly pathetic.
aaron


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Word, Flaco. We need water BAD. Till then, there's a forum for non-boating-related political threads. It's called Boatertalk.


----------



## splatshot96 (Mar 7, 2004)

*double-a-ron*

First--double-a-ron, I know exactly what the 1st and 2nd New Deal are and I don't know where you got from my post that I was defending the current state of America. Don't get me wrong, i am not in any way a fan of what has happened since the era of LBJ and social policy. I have read the book you mentioned and if you read my post I was only wondering why the hard core Bush haters of today did not have the same feelings for Clinton when he bombed Kosovo. I did not take a side on the genocide issue. Second, please do not lecture me about the benefits of socialized medicine. I have lived extensively in countries that have this program and I gurantee that it solves nothing and only lowers the quality of health care. The choices you speak of with prescription drugs are the same choices that we must make with buying a car, unfortunately one seems to have ethical strings attached so it makes the choice more pertinent. You of all people who tried to pull the economics card should know that. Last, if you want to discuss economics then I will be glad to--and yes I have opened a book about it--actually about 50 of them so I don't understand where your "open an economics book"statement. 
Oh--since this is a kayaking site--I agree, we need more water!!


----------



## matobs (Nov 26, 2003)

sorry to keep this alive, i can't resist a political thread

yo splatshot 

guess what countries have a higher quality of life than the US? http://mojo.heyhuman.com/archives/000365.html hey what do you know it's those damn "socialist" countries again. now why do you suppose most citizens in those countries are happier in life than most americans . . . . 

and no i'm not moving there.


----------



## Chunderboy (Oct 14, 2003)

Slapshot-You suck- you are a first rate choad- keep your pretentious views to yourself- and keep your silly lil' ass on the Front Range where it belongs! You have no sense of humor- and your politically bent conservative jargin is an insult to any moderately intelligent human over the age of 5-So please do us all a favor- sell your kayak and get off our website_Thank you and good riddence- Life is way too short to be so serious-Get over yourself nerd!


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Wow, I love all the controversy that is created with one chunderboy post. You people relax, go skiing and the water will be here shortly.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Oh my god, is that the funniest shit ever! You are killin' me CB. Best quote I think I have read "and we deserve the respect and the freedom to express ourselves athletically in a gaper-free environment." My sides hurt right now!

hobie


----------



## splatshot96 (Mar 7, 2004)

*chunderchode*

Hey chundermonkey, talk to me in 20 years about the nerd thing. You'll still be living in the back of your car saving to buy a new boat. You must of been one of those real cool kids in highschool that had trouble tying his shoes and loved to make fun of other people. I have an excellent sense of humor--I just lose it when monkeys like yourelf get both the neurons in your head firing at the same time and think it's great to propagate your idiotic "funny" lines about other people. Bottom line: your an %$$hole and I'm sick of paying taxes to cover your sorry ass. That's why I'm a conservative, becuase halfbrain idiots like yourself are liberal.


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: chunderchode*

That's why I'm a conservative, becuase halfbrain idiots like yourself are liberal.[/quote]


Hey now.....I know several liberals who are idiots and they have all their brains....me included. Plus...if you had allot of brains you could spell better...it is spelled "because"....you idiot.


tomcat :mrgreen:


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

CB,

Just at your web site and it had me laughing out loud – very funny chit!!! 

Spitter spatter 96 or whatever –not sure if boating is what you are lookin for – Chunder was right sell that boat and get into tennis, golf, polo or maybe cricket – I am sure that you can have a great conversation over a Heineken at the local country club with other conservatives about how many hippies/boaters you support with your taxes. Hell they might even listen to ya.


----------



## splatshot96 (Mar 7, 2004)

*hey*

I didn't know that people who want to make something out of their life weren't alowed to kayak??? I was not generalizing my statements to all kayakers or all liberal--I was directing them at the chunderboy. So all the rest of you, please don't jump on my arse BECAUSE I retaliated to what he said. I don't wish to send any bad feeling to anyone except chundermonkey and those like them becuase they dish enough and should be able to take it. And by the way, I know how to spell because, but you should learn that allot is spelled a lot--it's two words. Now that's funny.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

life liberty and the pursuit of happiness. all of which depend on good health. since we ensure these rights then it is only logical to provide health care. this is where medical help is nothing like buying a car. many people only have CHOICES if they can get drugs/medical help in canada. CHOICE is only a benefit if you can afford it in the u.s. more bankrupts happen in the u.s. for medical reasons than because of any other cause. so how is having people go bankrupt good for the economy? its not. as far as econ goes, Keynes was right. the difference is that increased spending for Keynesians was the root of deficits and the reason it works. multipliers are always smaller on tax cuts then on gov. spending. this is made worse by the way bush structured his tax cuts and the budget. giving money to people to pad their bank accounts means that savings rates go up. liquidity traps ensue and money saved is not producing anything. now on the flip side, if gov. employs people, they produce something and take the money they earn and spend it in the economy. how many roads, schools, prisons, or hospitals got built with your tax cut? none. Was your tax rebate check big enough to buy a house or new car? or did it go towards paying down debt or rebuilding retirement funds that took a hit like most of america? Are you familiar with Galbreiths book "created unequal"? or maybe Krugman's "the great unraveling"? just as you don't want to pay taxes to benefit me, i don't want to support your kids 20 years from now. if we don't start fixing the problems of our nation now, guess who will suffer?

aaron
P.S. just like your other post said, nothing personal. I can say this with confidence because your right, it is lack of education that creates idiots. lets take a look at what is happening to education in this country? Ted Kennedy is the number one advocate for bettering education, also very liberal.


----------



## splatshot96 (Mar 7, 2004)

Very well explained. The way I learned though was that Keynesian economics was not proven and was only theoretical. I'm sure you realize that the idea behind Bush's tax cuts to the wealthy are that these wealthy are the business owners of america and the employers of america. Having worked extensively in small business, the first rule of running one is to invest in the business. You can't tell me that during a recession, the first thing I'm going to due with extra money is to put it into a savings account that is earning less than 1% interest (the rates are low). I'd be the biggest knucklehead ont he planet and my business would fail. Most people use the money to invest in the economy--some by spending it, others by investing in their small business which will create jobs (eventually, but is slower than the rest of the economy for obvious reasons) or by starting a small business. Second, you made a great point in the government spending money to invest int he economy. That's why you run a deficit during a recession. It worked very well for both Reagan and the first Bush (although Clinton gets the credit when he just hitched onto an already rebounding economy. When the economy rebounds and tax revenues are up, it is easy to balance the bugdet and pay down the deficit as we saw during the Clinton years with a Republican congress. The problem with government doing things for the people is they become VERY VERY inefficient. Let's look atr education for example. In jefferson county colorado it costs almost $12,000 to educate one student for one year. That kind of money in the private school sector would buy one of the best educations in the state. The liberals (and some conservatives) think that the best way to fix problems in this country is to throw tax dollars at it when what needs to happen is restrucurization and making th most of the money they have. I would much rather have my money back from the government to do what I can with it rather than having my social security earn a rate below inflation. I am quite capable of taking care of things without gov help. Medicine is a tricky subject because most beleieve health care is a right. I disagree. It wasn't a right a hundred years ago before we had the technology of today, why is it now. MANY, MANY, MANY people that go bankrupt due to medical bills, CHOOSE to not have health insurance. These are people that make $30,000+ a year and feel that nothing will ever happen to them. So when they make a poor decision, is it the gov. fault? or mine? or yours? There are safety nets in place to insure that no one in this country goes without health car in emergent situations. The problem is that we CHOOSE to buy our cars and fix them, and buy our huge houses and boats ect. before we CHOOSE to purchase health insurance thinking that I'm healthy now, nothing will happen to me. The reason why we have the best medical care in the world is because we are one of the few that is still private. Change that and watch the best doctors in the world go elsewhere becuase they refuse to get payed on a gov payscale which is based on time and not merit. I admit, there are those that cannot afford insurance, and they should receive assistance, but I assure you that is is a MUCH SMALLER % THAN YOU THINK.


----------



## Brent (Oct 23, 2003)

So "Splatshot"...if I disagree with the president I am a "socialist" and a "hardcore liberal". Yeah, you're a real American - our founding fathers would be proud of your attitude. I've got news for you, some of Bush's biggest foes are the real conservatives in the Republican party. You should read what the Heritage Foundation is saying about your boy.

Double A-ron is absolutely right...you should read what Princeton economics professor and NY Times columnist Paul Krugman is saying about the Bush tax cuts. You can find "The Tax Cut Con" online. Not only are the tax cuts the cause for at least one-half of the half trillion dollar record federal deficit, but the Bushies are spending over $3500 per household more than they are taking in in taxes. This "tax cut" is really just a high interest loan our kids will have to pay.

Apparently you checked out www.americaforsale.org. I think it's funny that instead of refuting any of the FACTS on the website, you resort to name-calling. By the way, are CNN, the NY Times, the Washington Post, USA Today and TIME not reputable sources in your all-knowing omnipresent opinion?

Look, if you want to waste your vote on a dimwit liar who will cut the programs that benefit average people so large corporations who donate campaign dollars can price gouge the pentagon over and over again, that's your perogative. But in a free country, we are free to disagree. That's what makes America so great...and that is why I fear Bush/Ashcroft and all the other conservative assholes who want to impose their personal religious values on FREE PEOPLE.

Thanks for doing your part to make sure this does not become a political website.


----------



## splatshot96 (Mar 7, 2004)

You're right, i shouldn't have made that generalization about the anti-Bush stuff. I would go through piece by piece and refute the evidence on the website, but I really don't have time. Sorry. No I don't think that some of those news organizations are honest and fair. They are overtly, liberally biased in teh way they present information and it's an insult to the American people. This is not news, everyone knows that most the people behind hollywood, higher education and the press are liberal. There are exceptions such as the Wash Times ect but.... Now about the whole deficit thing. Please refer to my earlier post about running deficits during a recession. I think I explained it quite well. If you don't believe me then refer to any entry level economics textbook and look it up. It's in the same seesaw action as inflation, unemployment and interest rates. And mark my words it will work. No matter who wins the election in November, the economy will rebound and be just as strong as it was 8 years ago. It helps if you don't get your info from places like the NYT because as I mentioned, they are biased. You know, they ran an article about a month ago that claimed that research had proven that people were more happy with fewer choices--or if someone narrowed or made the choices for them, such as the gov. And lastly about the religious imposition. Whether your religious or not, this country was founded on principles of religion; many of our laws are based in christianity. Now that does not mean that we all have to be religious, but they are good principle to live by whether you do it because you beleive in God or just believe that moral integrity is good for a society. If you don't believe me, then look at Roman history and find out why one of the greatest civilizations in history fell. I do believe in freedom of though and speech and I am sorry if I pretended otherwise. I just fear for our generation and the ones that follow if we become addicted to government managing and controlling affairs that should be left to individuals and families--or worse yet, we allow the UN to determine what we do. I'm retiring from the political posts here. I know you're all pleased. I should have never started it. School has started again and I don't have time.


----------



## mike a (Dec 16, 2003)

I would like to personally take this opportunity to thank "Brent" for:


> doing your part to make sure this does not become a political website


Also, I would like to second Caspian's advise. This sort of discussion is eaten up over on Boater Talk. "Brent", I'm sure you'll be an instant hit.

And while I'm on my box, Chunder sounds like he hates himself. If you are not a ranger, I've got a realestate proposition for you. I'm trying to sell a little place called the flat irons. From there you can piss all over those evil-doers (try not to hit your mom in your back yard!). Ha ha ha


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Everyone chill. It makes me laugh to see how wired CB gets everyone. The funny thing is you will meet him and fall in love with the lil' teddy bear. Sorry to mildly tame your persona Mr. Chunder. I know you have worked hard at it. 
To be honest he has laid into me and I just see it as an honor he took the time to poetically bash me. But don't get too bent. I tried to read all the replies but they were way to long and it is late. I think he is a way talented writer but a damn shitty boater. The web site is about the best I have read here. It's all good. And if he does really get out of hand and he needs to be regulated, then drive to Boulder and stomp his Front Ranger tail! Keep giving er' CB. 

h


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: hey*



splatshot96 said:


> I didn't know that people who want to make something out of their life weren't alowed to kayak??? I was not generalizing my statements to all kayakers or all liberal--I was directing them at the chunderboy. So all the rest of you, please don't jump on my arse BECAUSE I retaliated to what he said. I don't wish to send any bad feeling to anyone except chundermonkey and those like them becuase they dish enough and should be able to take it. And by the way, I know how to spell because, but you should learn that allot is spelled a lot--it's two words. Now that's funny.



Damnn boy.....where did you get your dictionary? Mine has "allot" in it and spelled just the way I did.

tomcat :lol:


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

Tomcat, please stop, you are digging a hole, a funny one at that. Yes, there is the word, allot, in the dictionary, but it is entirely a different word than a lot. Allot has the same meaning as to appoint or prescibe. You did spell a lot wrong. As a college student, I have found that this misconception between the two words is a pet peeve amongst professors. Not to pick on you, because a s%$t load of people make this mistake, but you took it to the next level and embarrassed yourself again.
And why does it seem that every time I come accross bickering on the buzz, someone always seems to point out a miss-spelled word, as if it seems to point out weaknesses in ones rebottle. When in doubt, attack his spelling.

slapshot, brent, a-ron....You guys made me realize I need to read more. I used to be just like Chunderboy. I got hurt and realized, one can't live the dream forever.


----------



## Juan E Thyme (Mar 9, 2004)

Prett sure the Cat was being facetious...


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

howlie said:


> Tomcat, please stop, you are digging a hole, a funny one at that. Yes, there is the word, allot, in the dictionary, but it is entirely a different word than a lot. Allot has the same meaning as to appoint or prescibe. You did spell a lot wrong. As a college student, I have found that this misconception between the two words is a pet peeve amongst professors. Not to pick on you, because a s%$t load of people make this mistake, but you took it to the next level and embarrassed yourself again.
> And why does it seem that every time I come accross bickering on the buzz, someone always seems to point out a miss-spelled word, as if it seems to point out weaknesses in ones rebottle. When in doubt, attack his spelling.
> 
> slapshot, brent, a-ron....You guys made me realize I need to read more. I used to be just like Chunderboy. I got hurt and realized, one can't live the dream forever.



well you got me. actually....after I posted I realized that I was incorrect on the usage of the word. Allot should be used in the context of "allocation" of something. I let it ride as I just knew someone would point that out. As to why I pointed out his mispelled word, it was becUase he had just called someone a halfbrain idiot. So how do you spell "cannot"? :wink: 


tomcat :mrgreen:


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Spitter splatter – your religious background came out as the basis for your political thoughts. Remember the separation of church and state? Conservatives like yourself love to shove the “right” way to live down on all us lower free thinking beings. 

Here is what it breaks down to for me. DUBA has two wars going on where men, women, and children are being killed everyday by AMERICANS. The flat out truth. Here in the hills I am hearing stories from returning 20 year old kids about shooting 600+ rounds of ammo without a known target. Just peppering the surrounding buildings because someone heard a shot. They are bragging about the number of spent cases that they turn in. I am no genius but I know what 1 single bullet can do and 600 by one kid with no target? This kid said that over 4000 rounds were let loose in this one situation. I would think that even a staunch supporter of Duba has to have a conflict with this but maybe not. And for what? Not the Mass Destruction weapons that Duba preached before the war started – there are none. Not for the well fare of the people – Haiti and many other countries with no oil do not deserve help. Oh yea it was for the oil and to make sure that all the oil barons keep contributing to that war chest so Duba can be re-elected then proceed to make more $ for all his overly wealthy friends. Tell me spitter do you feel safer since we almost unilaterally destroyed a rather defenseless country for the benefit of a few rich fat white guys. Not to mention that the actions of Duba have riled up a hornets nest in the Muslim world that all Americans be dealing with for the next 30 or so years. Well you are right we should be worrying about gay marriage, overly liberal college professors, drugs, and our damn civil liberties that are in the way of the war on terrorism rather than a few thousand dead innocent Iraqis. In my soul I find a problem supporting Duba and these policies but I guess that you do not. And spitter if you truly support these policies put a duba in 04 sticker on your paddle and see how you are perceived by your fellow boaters this summer.


----------



## vailchode (Mar 19, 2004)

Yo Chunderboy,
I hear you been hangin with the boys you despise most. Front Rangers. I want to commend you brah, on your feeble attempt at alienating front rangers. While humerous on the surface I feel it is the sign of a deeper seeded emotional problem like being taken away from your mothers nipple to soon. 

As far as the Vail boys go you must be mistaken because while you were dialing Dowd we were up greasing Gilman Gorge. And as far as your attempted Chunderflip my Grama has had better attemps than you Brah.

And by the way word to your mother.

Vail Chode


----------



## addicted to liquid (Nov 18, 2003)

*CB rulzssssss*

CB i remeber meeting u at the gore race this past year and i have never had a better time. thanks for the laughs 
-AtoL-


----------



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

*hee hee haw*

Spectacular! I do believe Chunderboy may have met his match for sheer vociferous dogged persistence. I don't care what you all say, I like this Splat boy, and greatly respect his right to differ. Personally, I disagree with alla you, but SOMEbody's got to argue against the majority. For God's sake: who ever said kayaking had anything to do with anything except hydraulics? It's the great equalizer for us all, our point in common. Stoooopid to start picking apart all our differences....economics and politics and religion and socialized medicine just go on, and on, and on, and on, and there's websites and talk radio and beta without end if ya want it. But what's really important is spring flows, right? Anyway, tear it up, guys...it don't cost anything and nobody has to read it that doesn't want to, after all.


----------

